

The Hypercard Legacy - benbreen
https://medium.com/@blprnt/the-hypercard-legacy-e5b9eb273b6a

======
ColinCera
It seems extremely odd to me that this author would write an article lamenting
the lack of a HyperCard-like development tool without mentioning LiveCode,
which is basically exactly what he's talking about — a modern, thriving
successor to HyperCard, based on the HyperTalk language and the exact same
concepts as HyperCard, being used by thousands of developers to create
applications that run on Mac, Windows, Linux, iOS, and Android.

